# Happy New Year From Arguably...



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Happy New Year From Arguably The Best Insurance Brokers In The UK!

Just a quick note to wish all involved at the club and members a very happy new year and to thank all those that have taken insurance with us – we’ve had another very good year.

Don’t forget, club members receive a generous discount off our insurance products, we give discounts for limiting the mileage and where it is kept.

Happy motoring for another 12 months!

Regards,
All at AIB


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Only missed it by a day to make it 10 days late...

:chuckle:


----------

